# مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع

مع بداية النص الاخر من السنة الحالية و مع بدأ العطلة الصيفية لاكثر الدارسين, ها نحن ننقل المنتدى و اعضاءه كافة لمرحلة جديدة من التقدم و النجاح 

اذ ينضم لاسرة ادارة منتدى الكنيسة, الاخ الحبيب oesi_no
بأشرافه على مركز الترانيم الذي سيشهد تغييرات و تنضيمات و اهتمام كبير في المرحلة القادمة
فمرحبا بالاخ *oesi_no *
مصلين ان يستخدمه الرب في اشرافه الجديد

*_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_*

في الفترة الاخيرة, برزت مجهودات كبيرة بقيادة افكار الاخ الحبيب *MichaelMagdy*
لعمل برامج و تفاسير و قواميس للكتاب المقدس على شكل ملفات لبرنامج ال e-sowrd 
(مشروح على الرابط هنا للاعضاء الذين لا يعرفون هذا البرنامج القيم)

و ها نحن نستغل الفرصة لفتح قسم خاص بهذه البرامج وهو:
برامج ال e-sword
بقيادة المشرف *MichaelMagdy*
كما ستكون هناك صفحة خاصة لاعمالنا على الموقع و خزن الملفات على سيرفر الموقع و المنتدى لضمان الوصول اليها بسهول دون اللجوء للمواقع المجانية

فنطلب بركة الرب على هذه الخطوة الجديدة

*_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_*

قد لاحظ اغلبكم في الاسام الخيرة الماضية وجود بعض الايقونات في اسفل كل رد, و قد استغرب اكثركم من هذا التغيير الجديد








هذه هي خاصية جديدة للمنتدى لنشرى اي موضوع سواء كان لك او اي موضوع عجبك, الى اكبر مواقع المواضيع المتميزة التي تجلب العديد من الزوار للموضوع

كل ايقونة من الستة الموجودة تحت كل موضوع تمثل وصلة لارسال الموضوع و رابطه لموقع مختلف
الستة ايقونات تمثل 6 روابط لاكبر المواقع التي تظم اكبر المواضيع المتميزة


بعد ان تضغط على اي من الايقونات, ستفتح عندك صفحة جديدة تحولك الى الموقع الخاص بالايقونة 
يتطلب منك الامر التسجيل بعضوية مرة واحدة, لارسال الموضوع مع تعيلقك الذي سيجذب العديد من الزوار لموضوعك او موضوع عجبك في المنتدى

اذا كانت الخاصية الجديد صعبة الاستعمال, سنقوم بشرحها بالصور قريبا بموضوع منفصل


هذه التغييرات الثلاثة التي نبدأ بها هذه الفترة الجديدة من هذه السنة و من مسيرة المنتدى, مصلين ان يعمل الرب بحسب مشيئته فينا و في وسطنا

سلام و نعمة


​


----------



## استفانوس (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

*سلام ونعمة
اولا مشكور اخي الحبيب من اجل تفخيم المنتدى لايصال كلمة الحق في كل العالم
اما بالنسبة لي اود شرح مفصل ولك الشكر*


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

*+*


تهنئة من القلب للحبيب oesi_no


و تحية و تقدير للاخ الحبيب روك على تعبه الرب يعوضه عوضاً لا يفنى ..

صلواتكم


----------



## Michael (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

الف الف مبروك للاخ الحبيب oesi_noبأشرافه على مركز الترانيم  
​



> و ها نحن نستغل الفرصة لفتح قسم خاص بهذه البرامج وهو:
> برامج ال e-sword
> بقيادة المشرف *MichaelMagdy*
> كما ستكون هناك صفحة خاصة لاعمالنا على الموقع و خزن الملفات على سيرفر الموقع و المنتدى لضمان الوصول اليها بسهول دون اللجوء للمواقع المجانية


​


> ​


​​
*هايل بجد واخيرا اصبح الحلم حقيقة انا متاكد ان القسم دة هيكون لة نهضة رائعة لا مثيل لها بالفعل *​ 



> قد لاحظ اغلبكم في الاسام الخيرة الماضية وجود بعض الايقونات في اسفل كل رد, و قد استغرب اكثركم من هذا التغيير الجديد


​


> ​
> هذه هي خاصية جديدة للمنتدى لنشرى اي موضوع سواء كان لك او اي موضوع عجبك, الى اكبر مواقع المواضيع المتميزة التي تجلب العديد من الزوار للموضوع​
> كل ايقونة من الستة الموجودة تحت كل موضوع تمثل وصلة لارسال الموضوع و رابطه لموقع مختلف
> الستة ايقونات تمثل 6 روابط لاكبر المواقع التي تظم اكبر المواضيع المتميزة​
> ...


​​​ 
ياريت شرح

سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> ياريت شرح


 

من عنيا, انا حشرح الموضوع مفصلا و سأضعه في موضوع منفصل و سأضع الرابط له لاحقا
سلام ونعمة


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

*+*

إزاى أنسى اهنى حبيبى MichaelMagdy 

الف مبروك حبيبى .. أنت فعلا تستاهل لانك بتبذل مجهود كبير ..

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

أولا : أهنى المشرف الجديد oesi_no على الاشراف على قسم الترانيم و منتظرين خدمتك الرائعة فى القسم .

و ثانيآ : أهنى كل الأعضاء و المشرفين و الأدمنز على المرحلة الجديدة اللى أنتقل إليها المنتدى 

و دا بفضل محبتكم المتبادلة و الرب كلل حبكم و تعبكم للمرحلة الجديدة دى .

و ثالثآ : مبروك يا مايكل على القسم الجديد تبع البرنامج الايسورد الرائع جدآ و ربنا يتتمة على خير يا رب .

مبروك لينا كلنا هذا التقدم و نشكر روك على خدمتة و مجهوداتة و ربنا يعوضة كل خير .

سلام و نعمة


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع​
> 
> مع بداية النص الاخر من السنة الحالية و مع بدأ العطلة الصيفية لاكثر الدارسين, ها نحن ننقل المنتدى و اعضاءه كافة لمرحلة جديدة من التقدم و النجاح ​
> اذ ينضم لاسرة ادارة منتدى الكنيسة, الاخ الحبيب oesi_no
> ...


سلام ونعمه 
نبدأ اولا بشكر ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح على ثقتكم الغاليه اللى وضعتوها فيا ربنا يقوينى ويقوى كل من له دور فى هذا المنتدى من اقل عضو الى اكبر ادمن 
الرب يبارك حياتكم جميعا 
صلولى كتير 
اكتر حاجه فرحتنى النهاردة بأمانه هى  القسم الخاص بتاع برنامج الاى سورد دة انا كنت بدوخ على بال ما اوصل لاى حاجه فيه 
ميروك يا مايكل  اشرافك على القسم الجديد ومنتظر تكليفى بأعمال اخرى تخص البرنامج 
بالنسبه للخاصيه الجديدة  
محدش فاهم اى حاجه  انا اخدت بالى من الايقونات بس فكرتها اعلانات ومدوستش عليها برضك 
وطبعا  بحب اشكر الاخ ماى روك اللى  حطنى فى موقف لا احسد عليه انى اجتهد انى اكون عند حسن ظنه الرب يبارك حياتك  وتكون سبب فى تطور المنتدى اكتر واكتر 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> الف الف مبروك للاخ الحبيب oesi_noبأشرافه على مركز الترانيم





MichaelMagdy قال:


> *هايل بجد واخيرا اصبح الحلم حقيقة انا متاكد ان القسم دة هيكون لة نهضة رائعة لا مثيل لها بالفعل *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيك يا مايكل وفعلا الحلم اصبح حقيقة  
عايز شغل جديد بقا​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*

*تستاهلها يا ولا *


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> تهنئة من القلب للحبيب oesi_no
> ...


حبيب قلبى طارق مش هتصدق فرحتى بأنك اول واحد تهنينى 
دة شئ مكنتش متخيله خالص 
فينك يا راجل مش باين من فترة
اقولك ليه اخرتك شويه 
علشان يكونى ردى عليك المشاركة 
رقم 2000 ليا ​


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> أولا : أهنى المشرف الجديد oesi_no على الاشراف على قسم الترانيم و منتظرين خدمتك الرائعة فى القسم .
> 
> و ثانيآ : أهنى كل الأعضاء و المشرفين و الأدمنز على المرحلة الجديدة اللى أنتقل إليها المنتدى
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيكى يا فراشه  وانتو مستنين خدمتى فى القسم وانا بترجى منكم صلاتكم ليا 
وطبعا ببارك تانى لروك على تطويراته الكتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرة اوى فى المنتدى حتى يظهر فى احسن حال​


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



Yes_Or_No قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
> ...


الله يبارك فيك يا مينا 
الله يبارك فيك يا مينا 
الله يبارك فيك يا مينا 
الله يبارك فيك يا مينا 
الله يبارك فيك يا مينا 
الله يبارك فيك يا مينا 
الله يبارك فيك يا مينا 
الله يبارك فيك يا مينا 
الله يبارك فيك يا مينا 
الله يبارك فيك يا مينا 
ولا استاهل ولا حاجه دى حلاوة روح​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

*مبروك يا جورج بجد تستاهلها من بدرى اوى بس لكل شىء تحت السماء وقت *

*وربنا يعينك يا مايكل *​


----------



## Michael (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



My Rock قال:


> من عنيا, انا حشرح الموضوع مفصلا و سأضعه في موضوع منفصل و سأضع الرابط له لاحقا
> سلام ونعمة


 
الله عليك يا مهنينى :wub:



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> إزاى أنسى اهنى حبيبى MichaelMagdy
> 
> ...


 
صدقنى انا اقل واحد بيعمل شغل بجد البركة فيك انت وفراشة



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مبروك يا مايكل على القسم الجديد تبع البرنامج الايسورد الرائع جدآ و ربنا يتتمة على خير يا رب .


 
مبروك ليكى انتى يا مريم لولاكى مكناش عرفنا نعمل حاجة بجد




oesi_no قال:


> اكتر حاجه فرحتنى النهاردة بأمانه هى القسم الخاص بتاع برنامج الاى سورد دة انا كنت بدوخ على بال ما اوصل لاى حاجه فيه ميروك يا مايكل اشرافك على القسم الجديد ومنتظر تكليفى بأعمال اخرى تخص البرنامج ​


 
اى خدمة يا عمنا 

وبس نخلص بالى بادينا من تنسيق وندخل على الى بعدة والاهم


----------



## marcelino (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

*oesi_no الف مبرووووووووووك والى تقدم مستمر وعطاء بلا حدود*


*اخوك ..*​


----------



## أرزنا (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

*سلام المسيح:*

*ألف مبروك وألله يحميكم جميعاً*


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*






الف مبروك الاشراف يا جورج .. بجد تستاهلها عن جدارة
ايوة كدة ياراجل مش تقولى مراسل المنتدى هههههه
لا بجد كنت مستنيالك الترقية دى من زمان
يلا اشوفك بقى فى قسم الترانيم وتطوراتك المزهلة​


----------



## ابن الشرق (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

الف الف مبروك لنا كانا على التغييرات الجديدة 

و الف الف مبروك للمشرف الجديد *oesi_no*


و الف الف مبروك يا مايكل على القسم الجديد 


و نستمر نحو التقدم


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



ميرنا قال:


> *مبروك يا جورج بجد تستاهلها من بدرى اوى بس لكل شىء تحت السماء وقت *​
> 
> 
> *وربنا يعينك يا مايكل *​


الله يبارك فيكى يا ميرنا  بس الواحد شكله هيطلع مشرف فاشل :heat:​


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



marcelino قال:


> *oesi_no الف مبرووووووووووك والى تقدم مستمر وعطاء بلا حدود*​
> 
> 
> 
> *اخوك ..*​


الله يبارك فيك هو الخبر بينتشر  بسرعه كدة ليه​


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



ginajoojoo قال:


> الف مبروك الاشراف يا جورج .. بجد تستاهلها عن جدارة
> ايوة كدة ياراجل مش تقولى مراسل المنتدى هههههه
> لا بجد كنت مستنيالك الترقية دى من زمان
> 
> يلا اشوفك بقى فى قسم الترانيم وتطوراتك المزهلة​


الله يبارك فيكى لازلت مراسل المنتدى ومستعد كمان اكنس وامسح بلاط المنتدى وسلالم المنتدى  ( بس قولولى هما فين :smile01) 
وعلى فكرة انتو اللى ساندين القسم وانتو عارفين كدة كويس انتى و كوبكب وايجيبت  
وخليكى مستنيه التطورات هتحصل قريب
 سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



ابن الشرق قال:


> الف الف مبروك لنا كانا على التغييرات الجديدة
> 
> و الف الف مبروك للمشرف الجديد *oesi_no*
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيك يا ابن الشرق​


----------



## veansea (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

_الف الف مبروك
بجد تستاهلوا اكتر من كيدا
نشاط هايل
ويارب لتقدم مستمر 
ومن نجاح لنجاح فى المنتدى ده 
ومن نجاح لنجاح فى حياتكم ​_


----------



## Tabitha (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

*أخي oesi_no  مبروك خدمة الإشراف

أخي MichaelMagdy مبروك القسم الجديد .* 

*وربنا معاكم جميعاً "إدارة المنتدى" على مجهودتكم الجبارة
الرب يستخدمكم لمجد إسمه.*


----------



## cobcob (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

*مبروك يا جورج
وللامام دائما
ربنا معاك فى المهمة الجديدة دى​*


----------



## emy (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

_الف مليون مبروك يا جورج انت فعلا تستاهلها _
_والف مبروك مايكل على الاشراف فى القسم الجديد_
_ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا ويقويكوا _
​


----------



## فادية (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

 مبروك عزيزي oesi_no تستاهلها 
مبروك يا مايكل على القسم الجديد 
مبروك لينا كلنا على الخصائص الجديده 
ربنا يبارك المنتدى وكل الي فيه


----------



## Scofield (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

*
أنا آسف جدا انى أتأخرت بس بجد مكنش عندى خبر خالص خالص و أتفاجئت لما لقيتك على الcnn بيقولو انك أترقيت مشرف لقسم الترانيم الصراحة مصدقتش رحت قالب على الجزيرة لقيت بن لادن بيقول تقرير من القاعدة بخبر ترقيتك
مبروك يا oesi-no
*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

مبروووووووووووووك يا جورج اخيرا ظروفك سمحت

الف مبروك يا باشا

وشكرا لروك علي التغيرات الجميلة وربنا يبارك تعبك

ويكلله دايما بالنجاح والتقدم للامام


----------



## قلم حر (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

أخيرا ظروف جورج سمحت بالاٍشراف !!
أقدم مرشح مشرف بالتاريخ !
مبروك يا حبيبينا جورج .......ربنا يعينك على المسئوليه الجديده .
مايكل و قسم جديد !!!
برأيي أنت من أنشط ثلاث مشرفين ( اٍن لم يكن أنشطهم ) ....أتمنى من رب المجد أن يسدد خطاك و يعينك و يقويك و يزيد من صبرك .


----------



## Moony34 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

ربنا يبارك في المنتدي ويجعله مثمرا لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## Basilius (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

مبروك جورج 
مبروك مايكل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



veansea قال:


> _الف الف مبروك​_
> _بجد تستاهلوا اكتر من كيدا_
> _نشاط هايل_
> _ويارب لتقدم مستمر _
> ...


الف الف الف  الله يبارك فيكى​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



Anestas!a قال:


> *أخي oesi_no مبروك خدمة الإشراف*
> 
> *أخي MichaelMagdy مبروك القسم الجديد .*
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيكى يا انسطسيا​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



cobcob قال:


> *مبروك يا جورج​
> وللامام دائما
> 
> ربنا معاك فى المهمة الجديدة دى​*


ومعاكى انتى كمان دة انتى هتتعذبى معايا تعذيب انتى وفريق العمل اللى بحضرة بس اوعى تقولى لحد ديه اسرار​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



emy قال:


> _الف مليون مبروك يا جورج انت فعلا تستاهلها _
> 
> _والف مبروك مايكل على الاشراف فى القسم الجديد_
> _ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا ويقويكوا _​


الله يبارك فيكى يا ايمى 
وانا مستاهلش حاجه انا ضحكت عليهم :smil15:​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



فادية قال:


> مبروك عزيزي oesi_no تستاهلها
> مبروك يا مايكل على القسم الجديد
> مبروك لينا كلنا على الخصائص الجديده
> ربنا يبارك المنتدى وكل الي فيه


الله يبارك فيكى  
انا مستاهلش حاجه دة انتو واخدين فيا مقلب كبير اوى :new6:​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



ٌREMON قال:


> *أنا آسف جدا انى أتأخرت بس بجد مكنش عندى خبر خالص خالص و أتفاجئت لما لقيتك على الcnn بيقولو انك أترقيت مشرف لقسم الترانيم الصراحة مصدقتش رحت قالب على الجزيرة لقيت بن لادن بيقول تقرير من القاعدة بخبر ترقيتك*
> *مبروك يا oesi-no*


متشكرين يا رسول الله  
الخبر حصريا فى اذاعة الكنيسه العربيه ولا انت عدو الكنايس 
احنا عارفين ان الخبر اتسرب للوكالات المعاديه ديه بس برضك عارفين مين الجاسوس 
اللى عمل كدة وقريب هنعدمه رميا بالشباشب 
الله يبارك فيك يا حج ريمو 
بلاش تنطق بأسمى القديم علشان خاطر ربنا 
الحمد لله استريحت شويه من طردك ليا فى الشات​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



Coptic Man قال:


> مبروووووووووووووك يا جورج اخيرا ظروفك سمحت
> 
> الف مبروك يا باشا
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيك يا مينا من يصبر الى المنتهى نقول ايه بقا عن الظروف​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



قلم حر قال:


> أخيرا ظروف جورج سمحت بالاٍشراف !!
> أقدم مرشح مشرف بالتاريخ !
> مبروك يا حبيبينا جورج .......ربنا يعينك على المسئوليه الجديده .
> مايكل و قسم جديد !!!
> برأيي أنت من أنشط ثلاث مشرفين ( اٍن لم يكن أنشطهم ) ....أتمنى من رب المجد أن يسدد خطاك و يعينك و يقويك و يزيد من صبرك .


انا اقدم مرشح مشرف فى التاريخ 
اينعم انا جورج البونابرت من الحمله الفرنسيه وانا مرشح اشراف 
ودة منتدى المعبد الكنسى الفرعونى 
صليلى علشان المسئوليه الجديدة 
وبقالك كتير مش ظاهر شكلك كدة بتنسى تسلم عليا​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*


*مبررررررروك 
ربنا يعنيكم ويقويكم على الخدمه
ويكون معاك
ربنا يبارك فى اعمالك يا روك
ولتكن بركه للمنتدى وللجميع​*


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



قلم حر قال:


> أخيرا ظروف جورج سمحت بالاٍشراف !!
> أقدم مرشح مشرف بالتاريخ !
> مبروك يا حبيبينا جورج .......ربنا يعينك على المسئوليه الجديده .
> مايكل و قسم جديد !!!
> برأيي أنت من أنشط ثلاث مشرفين ( اٍن لم يكن أنشطهم ) ....أتمنى من رب المجد أن يسدد خطاك و يعينك و يقويك و يزيد من صبرك .


 
شايف يا قلم حر... 
كل هذا و الاخ بيقول داخلين عليه بطمع و مدبسيه تدبيسة...
شكله حياخذ خصم مرتب من اول شهر اشراف...


----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



My Rock قال:


> شايف يا قلم حر...
> كل هذا و الاخ بيقول داخلين عليه بطمع و مدبسيه تدبيسة...
> شكله حياخذ خصم مرتب من اول شهر اشراف...


خصم مرتب لا مش مموكن مش مموكن مش مموكن 
انتو مش داخلين على طمع على اساس عندى 14 جيجا ترانيم :smile02
لا اكيد مش على طمع خالص 
اللى هيجى ناحية المرتب هخرب بيته :gun:
وقد اعذر من بنزر 
ادينى بقول اهو :act31:​


----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *مبررررررروك *
> *ربنا يعنيكم ويقويكم على الخدمه*
> *ويكون معاك*
> *ربنا يبارك فى اعمالك يا روك*
> *ولتكن بركه للمنتدى وللجميع*​


الله يبارك فيكى يا جيرل فينك من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## mrmr120 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

مبرووووووووك لجورج وميشيل 
ربنا يحفظكم 
وبجد انتا تعتبت معانا جامد ياروك
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## totty (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

مبروووووووك يا جورج ويا ميشيل
ربنا يقويكوا على المسئوليه
ياااااااااااااااااااارب
وميرسى ليك يا روك 
تعبينك معانا​


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



mrmr120 قال:


> مبرووووووووك لجورج وميشيل
> ربنا يحفظكم
> وبجد انتا تعتبت معانا جامد ياروك
> ربنا يعوض تعبك​



الله يبارك فيكى يا مرمورة


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



totty قال:


> مبروووووووك يا جورج ويا ميشيل
> ربنا يقويكوا على المسئوليه
> ياااااااااااااااااااارب
> وميرسى ليك يا روك
> تعبينك معانا​


الله يبارك فيكى يا توتى ​


----------



## Romantic Guy (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

مبروك يا oesi_no على الاشراف :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## oesi no (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



Romantic Guy قال:


> مبروك يا oesi_no على الاشراف :Love_Mailbox:


الله يبارك فيك​


----------



## ارووجة (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

*الف الف الف
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اخي جورج
سوووري تاخرت عالرد بس ماكنت منتبهه للموضوع

ومبروووك للكل

وان شاءالله دايما يبقى المنتدى بتقدم ونجاح اكبر

ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*



ارووجة قال:


> *الف الف الف
> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اخي جورج
> سوووري تاخرت عالرد بس ماكنت منتبهه للموضوع
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيكى يا ارووووووووووووووووووووووووجه 
 حلوة الجزمة  ومش متأخرة ولا حاجه ​


----------



## استفانوس (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*

*سلام ونعمة
الف مبروك 
والرب يعطيك الحكمة والقوة والوقت
ومليون مبروك​*


----------



## alhor (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة*


100 مليون مبروك على القسم الجديد

100 مليون مبروك للمشرف اعانه الله وباركه

100 مليون مبروك لمنتديات الكنيسة بالتطوير والتحديث

جعله الرب منارة للعلم والتعليم 





تحياتى​


----------

